# dandelion wine help



## weltercat (May 3, 2007)

I am very new to wine making in fact this is my first try and I have very little knowledge of the whole process. I have been reading about the basics of fermentation.

I have a couple questions about some dandelion wine I am making. Here is the recipe I used to start off with.

1 gal. dandelion flowers
1 gal. boiling water
3 lbs. sugar
3 oranges, cut in small squares
3 lemons, cut in small squares 
1 oz. yeast


Pick dandelion flowers, early in the morning, taking care not to have a particle of the bitter stem attached. 

Pour the boiling water over the flowers and let stand three days. 

Strain and add the rest of the ingredients and let stand to ferment for three weeks. 

Strain and bottle.

I put a lot of labor into separating the green stems and leaves from the yellow flowers so I want this batch to turn out. The wine has been fermenting for three weeks now and it smells like very yeasty wine at this point. I understand that I do not want to bottle it too soon or I will have a mess and a lot of wasted wine.


How do I know when the wine is ready to bottle? It has been three weeks and the wine is still very cloudy. It is a yellowish brown opaque color not clear at all. The flowers, orange and lemon pulp are still floating on the top. I have been stirring the mix about every other day. Should the mash sink to the bottom? Will the wine clear up?

Any words of wisdom on what I should do at this point would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Caplan (May 3, 2007)

You really should syphon it off into a sanitized demijohn leaving the sediment, citrus fruit bits and flower petals behind and put it back under an airlock. 

It'll then ferment out fully and start to clear slowly. 

Don't think about bottling yet - It needs time to clear, you may have to repeat the 'racking process' (syphoning the wine off the sediment that falls out of it) several times before you can bottle.


----------



## lockwood1956 (May 3, 2007)

what caplan said.....


----------



## coulee29 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, and keep in mind that fermentation gradually slows as the remaining sugars are fermented. It gets slower and slower over a seemingly long period of time. Even after good amount of sediment is clearly visible at the bottom of the fermenter and the wine appears clear, a small amount of yeast is still eating up the last of the sugars. Unless you have more patience than I do, use a hydrometer to look for a Specific Gravity (S.G.) of 0.998 or 0.996. Then you'll know fermentation is done and rack the wine off the sediment.


----------



## Luc (May 4, 2007)

What the others said.
Three weeks is a relatively short time in winemaking.

I have two batches going now.
One 5 liter batch that I started 3 weeks ago and is indeed still fermenting
One 25 liter batch that I started one and a half week ago which is fermenting vigorously.

From what I have heard and read on the internet this wine will take a long
time before it is ready to drink........
I have heard it takes one year or more......

But I will try it as soon as it is bottled  

Patience my friend is the keyword here.

Luc


----------



## weltercat (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone. I guess I will just give it more time. What are the variables that make the fermentation process last for more than three weeks? I suppose room temperature is key.


----------



## lorenae (May 5, 2007)

Room temperature is important, but the wine does take a while. I JUST bottled a batch of dandelion wine from last May. It does take a while to make wine, so the biggest key is patience.


----------



## Shakeyourfoodie (May 19, 2007)

*Do I need an airlock? Would a beer one work?*

Hi folks. I am very new to winemaking, too, but have the following recipe fermenting happily away in a 5 gallon plastic water jug topped with plastic wrap... I have an airlock (a beer making airlock) that I can fit into my jug if you think it's really important- please advise.


...And at the risk of sounding like a real ninny, could someone explain "lees" to me?
Thanks so much!
 

Dandelion Wine (2)


* 2 qts dandelion flowers
* 3 lbs granulated sugar
* 4 oranges
* 1 gallon water
* yeast and nutrient 


This is the traditional "Midday Dandelion Wine" of old, named because the flowers must be picked at midday when they are fully open. Pick the flowers and bring into the kitchen. Set one gallon of water to boil. While it heats up to a boil, remove as much of the green material from the flower heads as possible (the original recipe calls for two quarts of petals only, but this will work as long as you end up with two quarts of prepared flowers). Pour the boiling water over the flowers, cover with cloth, and leave to steep for two days. Do not exceed two days. Pour the mixture back into a pot and bring to a boil. Add the peelings from the four oranges (again, no white pith) and boil for ten minutes. Strain through a muslin cloth or bag onto a crock or plastic pail containing the sugar, stirring to dissolve. When cool, add the juice of the oranges, the yeast and yeast nutrient. Pour into secondary fermentation vessel, fit fermentation trap, and allow to ferment completely. Rack and bottle when wine clears and again when no more lees form for 60 days. Allow it to age six months in the bottle before tasting, but a year will improve it vastly. This wine has less body than the first recipe produces, but every bit as much flavor (some say more!).


----------



## Caplan (May 19, 2007)

Shakeyourfoodie said:


> I am very new to winemaking, too, but have the following recipe fermenting happily away in a 5 gallon plastic water jug topped with plastic wrap... I have an airlock (a beer making airlock) that I can fit into my jug if you think it's really important- please advise.



When the fermentation slows (usually after a few days) you'd be better transfering it to a sanitized demi john/carboy under airlock.



Shakeyourfoodie said:


> ...And at the risk of sounding like a real ninny, could someone explain "lees" to me?


The 'lees' are just the sediment at the bottom of your demi john/carboy - Gently syphon your wine off them.


----------



## Paco (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all!

I have a dandelion wine made from a similar recipe than the one post on the first post. It was started in May (2008) while under the ferocious annual invasion of the yellow flower. It's been racked 4 times after the fermentation and it is still way too cloudy. The last racking reveal that no more sediment was falling from suspension. It need another clarifying strategy than racking and time.

That's where I could use advices and recommendations from experts. The LHBS clerk suggested me to shock it with cold; get the (glass) carboy outside at -1°C to -15°C. No need to say that I'm a bit worried about exposing my fragile carboy to such temperature even with a high alcohol content... Is it safe?!

I'm looking for the least "aggressive" method to clarify it since it's already tasting good (though a bit hot) and I want to avoid stripping too much of it's flavor. It's now been aging at 15-18°C for the last tree months.

Since I'm new to this forum I cannot post link to pictures of the wine... but I can provide the link off line. Maybe try to search Google Picasa with 'Dandelion wine of paco'. It look like fresh and cloudy apple juice... maybe a bit more on the yellowish side... Pulp free orange juice.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Paco (Dec 6, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Racer (Dec 6, 2008)

I only have made dandelion wine once 2 years ago and had the same problem with it clearing. I used superkleer http://www.homebrewit.com/aisle/1080 . I dont think it was too aggressive and dont feel that the wine lost anything when I used it.


----------



## Luc (Dec 7, 2008)

I started my dandelion wine april this year.
I lost one batch of 30 liter (4500 petals) after
it spoiled.

My next batch had a stuck fermentation.

And this last batch still has not cleared.

Now it is getting colder over here and I am going
to put it outside to test if the cold will clear it.

I still have about 20 bottles from last years batch
so I am not overly worried.

Luc


----------



## Paco (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Racer. I will investigate about the product first. Before your post, I was considering white egg.

I' not sure I have much of a choice since a week in the 0 to -10°C range haven't done anything yet. A LHBS clerk told me that this cold break/shock should precipitate when brought back to warmer temperature. I'm not convinced because I can think of the relation but... 

Check out the attached to see how the wine look like.

I'm still trying to understand what is/can be the problem(s) exactly... Suspended yeast, proteins haze, pectin, else?...

I will post my result but keep posting if anyone have relevant information on this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Racer (Dec 7, 2008)

If you have a little time to read heres jack kellers site for problems with a finished wine http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/problems.asp


----------



## Paco (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmm... I did the starch test and it is negative... but when I deliberatly had starch to the test it doesn't turn blue.

Now out to look for denaturated alcohol for pectin haze test.

What about egg white?... eventually?

Luc,

did your last year bottle cleared natually? Did they actually cleared at all?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2008)

Its probaly pectin haze as mentioned and would probably benefit from some pectic enzyme. SuperKleer KC is an awesome product and may strip a little bit but nothing to worry about. I have tested this a few times with 3 gallon batches seperated into 1 gallon carboys and used time on 1, SuperKleer on another, and Isinglass on the last and time and Isinglass had no taste difference noticed btween 3 people and the Superkleer only 1 person said that they noticed it was missing a little bouquet.


----------



## Paco (Dec 7, 2008)

The recipe's ingredients were Dandelion flowers, dried grapes (sultans), oranges, lemon and white/table sugar. Is it the agrumes that contribute to pectin?

I'm not sure I'll found SuperKleer around here but I know I can find Isinglass. Do I need to warm back the wine (say 15-20°C) before mixing in the Isinglass or can I use it in -5°C wine.

Thanks all for your contribution to help me resolving this issue. I will post my result.


----------



## Paco (Dec 7, 2008)

I was reviewing the Dandelion recipes from Jack Kellers and he make no mention of a particular haze problem with thoses Dandelion recipes that look similar to the one I did...


----------



## Racer (Dec 7, 2008)

Did you try the test for pectin as the problem? Was pectic enzyme used at the begining of the fermentation?
As far as temps are concerned I would get your wine temps. back up to the 15 - 20ºC range to help trying to get it to clear if your going to use fining agents of any kind.


----------



## Paco (Dec 7, 2008)

No drug store open today here. No pectinase used. Lets assume it's pectin haze, will the Isinglass work to clear pectin haze?


----------



## Racer (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont think it will clear a pectin haze.If pectin is the problem the only way to get it to clear is with a proper dose of pectic enzyme.I did have a wine one time that I thought I had used pectic enzyme in. I used superclear and only saw some clearing in the wine. Only after trying pectic enzyme after the fact did I figure out my mistake of apparently not adding it at the beginning of making that wine or not having added the right amount to keep from having a pectin problem.Since your trying to be as gentle as possible with this wine try testing for pectin as your problem first.


----------



## Paco (Dec 30, 2008)

Still looking for denaturated alcohol for the pectine test... will keep post on the outcome. 

Anyone know if another alcohol type can be used for the pectin test? I'm suggested to use methylated spirit but, as said, I haven't found any yet. I have here methyl alcohol. Would that work for the test? According to my very short investigation (Wikipedia) it's not the same product.


----------



## Manimal (Dec 30, 2008)

I have an apple wine on the go right now that was taking forever to clear on its own, so I tried various clarification methods such as pectic enzyme, bentonite, isinglass and dropping the temperature to about 2 degrees Celsius all to no avail. So I tried a combination of gelatin and kieselsol which cleared the wine almost completely within 48 hours. It doesn't seem to have considerably altered the aroma or flavour, either. I'm letting it sit for another week or two before racking off in order to let it clear completely. Definitely worth a try!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

SuperKleer does a good job fast and has worked for me when all others havent. Usually like Manimal says it works that fast but I had a Spiced apple wine that nothing was working on so I tried this and it took 1 1/2 weeks to do but it did it and it came out great. Its all I stock now but try not to use fining agents. Ive heard that Sparkaloid works very well to but its a little more complicated to use and is a little harsher on your wine as you have to use boiling water I believe.


----------



## Luc (Dec 31, 2008)

It is freezing cold around here about -5 celsius.

So my wine is out there standing in the garden.
It is not yet clear.
I am testing cold stabilising.
I am in no hurry.

Luc


----------



## Paco (Jan 14, 2009)

Finally made the pectin test. Found out, with help from Yahoo Answers, that I could use methyl hydrate or Isopropyl alcohol. The test turned out positive. The sample cleared almost instantly. It look like withe wine in which I had sneezed in.

Not to look for pectin enzyme. I believe I will found it at the LHBS... I hope.

Thanks all for help.


----------



## Paco (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheating rules...


----------



## Paco (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's the link to my Picasa web album for people to compare before and after the test. I'll post my result from the pectinase treatment when done with.


----------



## Racer (Jan 14, 2009)

Glad you got your answer! Hope you can find pectic enzyme easy enough and get your wine to clear for you.


----------



## moose-1110 (Jan 15, 2009)

My first try at dandilion wine was this summer, as of two weeks ago it still was not clearing up, so I added some pectic enzyme and so far in the three days since I have added it, the wine looks like it is finally starting to clear.


----------



## Paco (Jan 19, 2009)

It's been now three days that I inoculate the pectine enzym and there's definitly something going on in the carboy. Already sedimentation in the bottom and the wine has a lot of floating flake like sediments concentrating toward the bottom. I would even advance to say that the light is passing better than some days ago! 

According to my investigation and study of many Dandelion recipes, it appear that whenever grapes/raisins are added, pectine enzym is part of the ingredients bill. When there's no grape/raisins, there's no pectin enzym. Intersting as my first assumption was that it was the citrus (orange and lemon) that introduced the pectin from the boil of the must.

Maybe we should compare our recipes ingredients...

Mine is:

- 4 to 5 liters Dandelion flowers
- 6 liters boiling water
- 1.5 Kg white table sugar
- 2 sliced lemons
- 2 sliced oranges
- 250 ml dried raisins (golden)
- 1 packet of yeast


----------



## Paco (Feb 11, 2009)

The wine has cleared quite well at this point. It's been racked of this "pectin lee". I'm happy with the result. Some people, including the LHBS clerck, were very suspicious that the enzym would work at this point (high alcohol level). The wine turned out very colored; it has the color of an English Pale ale! It is a bit bitter and a little taste of high alcohol/solvent. I'm not sure I can remedy that. I may sweeten the bitterness (and dryness) with sugar...?

Next recipe will be slightly different.

Thanks all for help.


----------



## Luc (Feb 11, 2009)

Your recipe is not far off from my own:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/02/paardenbloemenwijn-dandelion-wine.html

I have made it a few times and I can give you one advise which you should really take: AGE.

Let it age for at least a year and you will be amazed how good it is.

I see you added 1,5 kg sugar and raisins (which contain sugar) to 6 liter water. I presume you have about 7 liters wine then ???
If so the alcohol would be around 14% which is far to high for a white wine.

Luc


----------



## Paco (Feb 11, 2009)

I made ~23-25 liters which started at 1.092 and reached 0.994 according to my notes. That would be around 13% according to my brewing software. 

I didn't remove the green material from the flowers. This is probably the cause of the bitterness. 

As for the high alcohol/solvent taste, I tend to think it's because I didn't fed the yeast "properly" with additional nutrients and/or because I didn't use a wine yeast (that's because I was looking to reproduce something I've tasted and liked - I was suspicious about a bread yeast but liked what came from it [aunt recipe]). What's strange is I do not pick that high alcohol/solvent from the aroma (nose); only from the taste (mouth).

Maybe it's infected...


----------



## Paco (Mar 30, 2009)

The wine is now bottled. I had to add quite a bit of sweetness to balance the biterness and the high alcohol aroma. I'm pretty happy with the result. I't still has a bit of haze (once I compared clear bottle against a kit white wine) but it's pretty clear considering what it(we) went through.

Next batch (this spring) will be better. True wine yeast and pectinase from the start.
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Luc (Mar 31, 2009)

Paco,

Trust me on this: do not drink it yet.
Wait a year. You will be amazed what aging does to
dandelion wine....

Luc


----------



## Paco (Mar 31, 2009)

AHH! :-o

But it's been made in May 2008!?!


----------



## Luc (Mar 31, 2009)

Paco said:


> AHH! :-o
> 
> But it's been made in May 2008!?!



Sorry I missed that. I read the thread back just now and I did not realise that this had been started so long ago.....

I was also thinking of a batch dandelion wine which I made a few months ago. Before anybody starts wondering: yes you can store dandelions for quite a long time in the freezer.......

Indeed the wine will be drinkable be now. 

Luc


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 5, 2009)

Just been looking at the pics on here of others dandelion batches. I was searching for why my wine hasnt cleared. My batch is bright yellow compared to what I have seen on here. Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for all the info on here, Im gonig to try some of Jack Kellars tests to see why my first three wines have not cleared yet.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2009)

What temp are they at and have you tried degassing them. Degassing is best done at around 75*. You can also try using SuperKleer if it still will not clear. Did you use pectic enzyme on this batch?


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 5, 2009)

> What temp are they at


Not sure but have moved them out to the garage where its cooler and im not so obsessed with watching them! Patience (or absence!) makes the heart grow fonder!!!



> and have you tried degassing them. Degassing is best done at around 75*.


Certainly have, the apple one was the only one that didnt seem to stop producing gas so Ive left that one under airlock, well they all are but that one is on its own, Im leaving it to sort itself for now.



> You can also try using SuperKleer if it still will not clear.


I used kwikclear on the potato and the passionfruit, both have cleared a lot but not enough, so I think they may be suffering from pectin and/or starch haze so Im gonig to test for those otherwise just leave them to sort themselves out I think if nothing conclusive.



> Did you use pectic enzyme on this batch?


Sure did for all wines except the potato I think but definitely the dandelion which Im not worried about as its still fermenting, I added that at the beginning. Was just interested that my one is so yellow compared to the others on here as in flower yellow, Ill get a photo when I go home.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2009)

You may have either just gotten better color extraction from yours, maybe used more or it just hasnt settled out yet as its still fermenting.


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought it might be because we have prettier flowers on this side of the world! (Just kidding!)
Thanks for the advice, Ill wait and see what happens in next week or so beofre I panic on that one. I was mainly concerned that my other three are still so cloudy after all Ive done to them!!!


----------

